# BTS Live Steam



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

*2012 BTS Steam Track Setup*









Sifting through all the pieces. We decided on a 38’x 43’ configuration with a bridge on each side. 









It’s up, what’s next…104 rail joint connections.









Initial runs checking the track while the rest of the joints are completed.










Our neighbor to the south, Dan of Eaglewings Iron Craft (track builder & owner). 









And to the east, Mark of SilverState Trains getting setup.


Thanks to Tommy, Mark, Harry & Stan for helping get the track setup.


*Saturday Livesteam Runs* 









Just waiting for the first runs.









Some tried, but required a larger radius.









Waiting in the wings. 









Here we go!





























*Sunday Livesteam Runs* 







































*And finally, the track has a new home.* 









When I get it all setup, it’ll will be 30’ x 41’. I will add steam up sidings later on.











I’ll be setting it up as a semi-permanent installation (I’m not planning to cripple its portability) in a 32’ x 43’ unused/unmaintained side yard. (unmaintained due to local water restriction---that‘s my story and I‘m sticking to it). 






















This was a great show, although the number of vendors, all gauges, was down.

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Howard! So Mark sold you his track?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the images, Howard.... So glad you were able to "deal" on the layout.... Sure makes it easy to setup and run live steam now.... 

I guess you'll want me to come over and help set it up!?!?!?!....







Nah.... Tommy's closer...


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

It's more complicated than that, Dwight. A year or so ago, Mark had Dan of Eaglewings build him a new, larger radiuus track. This track returned to Eaglewings ownership. So, I bought this one from Eaglewings Iron [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, I'm only planning to set this up once and there it'll stay...says here in the fine print. My larger task will be to get the ground under the 18 stands that hold up the track to be level, flat and close to being on the same plane.

I promise I won't call you, hahaha!
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

So, what am I doing wrong to get this gibberish at the end of my messages : @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Howard,

When you need some help just send me a mesasage through MLS. I'll do what I can even though I just a Sparkie.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I am a little confused here. 
The statement " Some tried, but required a larger radius.". 
If the track is 38' x 43', by the looks of the photos, the radius must be at least 10 foot? 
Obviously not, so what radius is it? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi David....what you said would be true if we had setup with a continuous curve on each end. But we had straights and a bridge on each of the 4 sides. The actual radius was nominally 8 feet.

Thanks for the comments.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Tommy. Let's keep this quiet, but I have an electric Shay that I'm converting to battery operation...that I'll be running on the [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like you had a lot of action. Good to see Dan Brown running something. He's one of the good guys.......for a steamer, that is...........


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's keep this quiet, but I have an electric Shay that I'm converting to battery operation...


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Well maybe my ABA Genesis Phase III will be converted to battery by then and I'll run that!!!!!!
No burnt fingers here

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No burnt fingers here Nancy-Boy... >


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

A long time ago in a Galaxy far far away I heard of this Dwight person.

They say he was quite knowlegdeable in the steam world and good looking to boot.

Unfortunately nobody has seen him in quite awhile and he as become but just a memory.

Alas , Por Yorick shall we ever see him in person again.

If November comes.....maybe?

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps... God willin' and the creek don't rise.


----------

